

Stuck in Your Career? Here’s a Tip That May Scare You - femgineer
http://femgineer.com/2015/03/stuck-in-your-career-heres-a-tip-that-may-scare-you/

======
jonaldomo
The main point of the article is that public speaking engagements help your
career growth. I would be interested if others find that this is a good career
growth mechanism for technical employees. I would think it would help if you
going into a technical leadership position, but I believe that networking with
the right contacts and a solid portfolio of projects provides a better path to
career growth.

~~~
femgineer
Thanks for leaving a comment. The challenge with networking is determining
"the right contacts". Speaking in public, helps you scale your networking
efforts, because it draws people in who are interested in the topic you're
talking about. Some folks also dislike small talk, so being asked questions
around their talk let's them cut to the chase and share their expertise.

